# Our Angel Moot.



## Zarka (Aug 25, 2021)

Moot walked into our lives 15 years ago. She was abused, had very bad mange, she was small, scared, mistreated. We decided to take her when her ears where both gone, from mange. At the time, we thought we would lose her, because we had never seen mange this bad, or in a cat. Her little face healed with time, and help from a vet. We spayed her, made sure she had all her shots, then she came home with us. I made a promise to Moot she would never suffer again, not as long as I was here to protect her.

For 14 years, she had a happy, uneventful life, full of toys, laughter, Christmas paper, bows. She was funny, sweet, she was ALL the cuteness, when you said that to her she just rolled on her belly and reached her paws out to you. She would come and sit in my lap in the morning, purr, get pets and go lol, she was never a lap cat, more I see you, I am over here in my cat tree, we are good.

Last year, she was diagnosed with a stage 5 heart murmur, she did not have 6 months prior, and IBD. We did all the things to get her back to health, she went from a stage 5 to a 2, in three months, she got high blood pressure as well, manageable. Her food changed, and so did her life. The last year was constant rechecks, flair ups, fixing the doses to make sure she was doing well. She went on happily for over a year. Last month I took her to vet, and she was fine, her blood was good, she had dropped some weight, but I got that back up again.

Two days ago, she was not acting right, running to potty, back and forth. We thought she was having an episode, we have seen them many times, but something was not right. By Thursday morning, her eyes had glassed over, she could not walk, she was wobbly, unsure. I figured we best get her to vet, because long weekend. Her vet was off. We took her to the hospital our other cat was in. She never moved in her box, she hates that box, she didn't care she was in it, by the time we got there something in the pit of my stomach told me we where at the end of her journey. Sure enough, blood confirmed, was not an episode, all her organs where shutting down. The vet said she had never seen a cat go that yellow right in front of her. No more suffering.

My daughter wrapped her in her blanket, they came in, and where so kind, so caring, so loving to her. I was a mess, so was the vet, and my daughter. Not prepared to lose her. At 12:10pm on a beautiful sunny day, Moot crossed the rainbow bridge. We where heart broken. I did not know we could cremate her, also get her ashes. They were so nice helping us choose an urn, and engraving for her. We will bring her home in ten days...

Of all the cats I have owned, there have been many, she was the most caring, kind, gentle soul cat I ever knew, to start her life so badly and to be as gentle as she was. A true gift to my family. We are always going to miss her, I am having a super hard time today, I miss her so much. We know we did the right thing by letting her go, never easy, I will always be thankful to the staff, vet, all the people who where so kind to us yesterday. I kept my promise, she never suffered as long as she lived with us.

Run Free Moot, we love you, and now you are home.......


----------



## foxo (Jun 6, 2021)

Zarka said:


> Moot walked into our lives 15 years ago. She was abused, had very bad mange, she was small, scared, mistreated. We decided to take her when her ears where both gone, from mange. At the time, we thought we would lose her, because we had never seen mange this bad, or in a cat. Her little face healed with time, and help from a vet. We spayed her, made sure she had all her shots, then she came home with us. I made a promise to Moot she would never suffer again, not as long as I was here to protect her.
> 
> For 14 years, she had a happy, uneventful life, full of toys, laughter, Christmas paper, bows. She was funny, sweet, she was ALL the cuteness, when you said that to her she just rolled on her belly and reached her paws out to you. She would come and sit in my lap in the morning, purr, get pets and go lol, she was never a lap cat, more I see you, I am over here in my cat tree, we are good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss 

She was lucky to have found you


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry, Moot had a wonderful life with you, she was lucky to find you. Hold on to the happy memories you hold in your heart they will help you at this very sad time.

Run free Moot X


----------

